# Smoke Detectors and combustible surfaces?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The canopy of a typical wall sconce would have even more exposed wall surface and you are allowed to splice in the canopy.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope you have that grounded properly zac :nerd:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

HackWork said:


> I hope you have that grounded properly zac :nerd:


Now you got me tripping! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The smoke detector needs to be out in the air steam as much as possible, the new ones are much flatter than the original models. 

As for the canopy of a fixture the area underneath is said to have limited air for combustion. Something I read a while back in an article.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Before the 2014 code most light fixtures installed on combustible surfaces were not compliant



2011 said:


> (B) Exposed CombustibleWall or Ceiling Finish. Where
> a luminaire canopy or pan is used, any combustible wall or
> ceiling finish exposed between the edge of the canopy or
> pan and the outlet box shall be covered with noncombustible
> material


The 2014 added a few words at the end



> (B) Exposed Combustible Wall or Ceiling Finish. Where
> a luminaire canopy or pan is used, any combustible wall or
> ceiling finish exposed between the edge of the canopy or
> pan and the outlet box shall be covered with noncombustible
> material *if required by 410.23*.





> 410.23 Covering of Combustible Material at Outlet
> Boxes. Any combustible wall or ceiling finish exposed between
> the edge of a luminaire canopy or pan and an outlet
> box having a surface area of 1160 mm2 (180 in.2) or more
> shall be covered with noncombustible material.


That's a 13x13 box-- Not sure what kind of light that would be


----------

